

Systemwide GMail Outage - Mazy
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/11/systemwide-gmail-outage/

======
iamdave
We know :) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=273338>

------
raganwald
_Meanwhile, the productivity of 20 million people worldwide just spiked
upward._

...Until it hit HN, where it seems to have displaced the stuff that actually
makes HN a better place than those other link aggregators. Now our
productivity has taken a nose dive...

------
noor420
hotmail users must be laughing at this.

~~~
dkasper
Yeah, told someone at work about it and he told me I should switch back to
hotmail ;-)

